

What's new in Android L for developers - luke-i-am
http://blog.azoft.com/android-l-update-google-io-2014/

======
guelo
Right now it's murky how much of this stuff is going to end up being backwards
compatible. RecyclerView and CardView are the only ones in the preview's
support library but I'd imagine more APIs will be backported before the final
release.

